# reason to spay/neuter (WARNING: GRAPHIC WORDS)



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I was reading this in another forum and thought I would share why it can be so important to spray and neuter your Dogs/cats/rabbits ect.... its just horrible what unwanted animals have to go threw I was nearly in tears.  

This story is true and the person who does it wrote this all.

http://nh.craigslist.org/pet/195165949.html


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Christina,
We can express how important it is to spay & neuter our pets without posts like this one.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

christina,

Just providing the link to this story would have been a better choice. if anything. That way, members can choose to read it or not.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Christina,

It was a quite heartbreaking graphic account, so I hope you don't mind that I've provided the link to it instead....this way, people can choose for themselves whether they want to read it or not....

Linda


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh sorry its just too many people are breeding there animals and most have to pay a bad price.

Its things like this that should Actualy be read by those who breed them.

If where too nice about it people realy wont care and will keep breeding and not spraying this should be posted in all the sections people are selling breeding dogs/cats ect....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

christina11 said:


> If where too nice about it people realy wont care and will keep breeding and not spraying this should be posted in all the sections people are selling breeding dogs/cats ect....


Actually, I don't think our members fall into that category, so just posting the link is enough.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

things like this do happen because people get pets and dont have them fixed,ignorant people,like i want my kids to see the animal give birth,or i heard its healthier if they have one litter.come on people wake up.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

christina,
Thanks for the [now] link.
When I read it I was crying cause I can relate to it very much. We don't use gas at the shelter, THANK GOD!! We do our euthizations as humanly as possible. They're given two different types of setatives one is a satation and the other basically paralzies them (stops brain functions) then the T*61 which, unfortunate to say, kills them. 
I've actually put down 2 cats this summer and I'm not very pround of it but it had to be done. The first cat was a 10yr male (house cat) that the owners of the house moved away and left the cat behind. It had a huge tumor on the side of his face, dyhrated, and skin and bone. The second was a 2.5 week old kitten, Istabelle (one of my crew's favorite kittens). She came down with pnamonia and was going to die soon anyway. 
I, like the person who wrote this piece, blame the public to cope with the pain and lose of an innocent life. Everyone is different in how they do it but it all falls down to the same line. 
"get your animals fixed"
I'll be printing that piece out and giving it to my boss tomorrow and see how she likes it.
Well thanks again for posting that for us.
Hilary Dawn


----------

